# How to catch an otter



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

How do you catch an otter. I know how to trap everything except an otter. Can you make a hole by a beaver pond and put some fish in it and put a connibear in front of the hole? WHat size should you put? Would a 220 work? Any other ideas of how to catch one?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

sent you a PM


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks LAtrapper. Do their slides look like a beaver slide?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

yea just narrower, and when beavers climb out of the water they often bring a bunch of sticks and leaves with them. otters dont.


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I have caught most of mine in old beaver lodge entrances with a 220 or 280. They seem to like an old beaver pond that still holds water and like to use the empty lodge. Make sure you fasten your coni good, most of them hit the trap hard and stretch the wire out just about every time.


----------

